# Which truck for Hackney body



## alant (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey guys,




So i preparing for a 2nd service truck purchase about 6 months from now. I know i want the Hackney p2000 body. I worked for a company before where i had that with a Ford E350, it was incredible and ruined me. For me, there is simply no better set up for service work even though it is expensive.

I was just wondering if anyone had experience with this body on a Izuzu or Hino chassis? I know Ford is comfortable and i like. However in researching i have seen a lot of larger companies that do service work tend to mount these hackney bodies on Izuzu or Hino trucks.


Just curious to see your thoughts...


As always, thanks for your help.


Alan


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

In my honest opinion, I went through the same thoughts before I bought my F-450 cube. You get better bang for your buck going with a truck chassis instead of a van, The payload capacities are higher, the suspension is a lot stronger, you can get 4X4(a big plus up here). My favorite part is that once that chassis is worn out you can transplant the body onto a new chassis.

The issue with the Hino and Izuzu is that there isn't many places up here that work on those trucks much. So If something happens its a big tow bill to get it somewhere that does.


----------

